# Costa Del Mar warranty is worthless



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

A couple of years ago I bought into the line about how it's worth paying more for a pair of Costas because they fix any issues with their glasses, no questions asked. So this pair I've had have been babied: they're always in the case, I only wear them while driving or fishing, etc. Last fall I notice there's minor pitting in the left lens, little tiny chips. I send them in and am told today they want 90 bucks for new lenses.

Meanwhile, a $30 pair of polarized knock-offs I've banged around and left in my tackle bag and glove box for for five years are still perfect. Just in case you're thinking about buying them, their "warranty" involves extorting you for brand new sunglasses if anything goes wrong. Save your money and buy something at a lower price point.

So, anybody want to buy a lightly-used pair of overpriced sunglasses?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Knowing there are many Costa fans out there, I had one pair I won in an essay contest a few years ago in the Va. Pilot. Brand new Jose glasses. Named for Jose Wejebe the former t.v. fishing guy. Anyway, medium glasses didn't my fat head. My son wears them now. I have worn Wiley X for the past three or four years and have had to send them back in the past. First pair I bought on Ebay, and explained that to them, and they replaced them due to the frame cracking. I was impressed. Sorry you got bad news from Costa.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have used both wileyx and Costa. (Found the Costa's so I can't complain) and won the wileyx. However I like the Costa's frame better its definitely more rugged feeling. But I'm not sure on the durability. Wileyx may have them beat. I think it's more a personal preference. Sorry you got a bum deal with the warranty service though. I was actually about to send mine in as they got a big scratch on the lens. But I'm not sure now.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

And I totally forgot: the nosepiece had all its plastic peel off. They're going to cover that, but seriously this is not the quality I'd expect for $200+ sunglasses. The cheap crap holds up better.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

I've bought the $10.00 Berkeley polarized glasses from Walmart for years. I work outside, cutting stone, making dust. Wear them fishing and honestly they are incredibly durable. I probably have 5-6 pair in various trucks, the boat, everywhere. The one time I bought $150 Costas, I lost in the first month floating the river. I swear I can't lose the Berkeley's. They always turn up.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Last pair I sent in for new lenses only cost 49.00 of course they were a pair of Fathoms with 400 lenses not that makes any difference. I have a pair of Permits I have to send in soon because the nose piece is peeling. 

I your case Flea I'd argue manufacturers defect because of the pitting over time. The same Costa Permits I was speaking of are becoming blurry through the lenses now. I'm probably going to go in that direction when I send these in.

Just bought a pair of Fisch my second pair of this model, but these have the blue mirror 580 glass lens. What a pair of glasses! Wow!

90.00 seems really inflated to me. I hope you can work something out with them. I've been a loyal customer since 1998. I still. Have the first pair I ever bought.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Flea, I feel your pain here. This type of Customer Service problem bugs the heck out of me too. Too many companies don't really stand behind their products.

However you interpret it, their warranty only covers " defects in materials or workmanship for the lifetime of the product. "

The problem with warranties of this type is it's written by lawyers & Costa determines if the damage is " defects in materials or workmanship for the lifetime of the product."

The consumers opinion doesn't count. 

"Costa will repair or replace, at our option, any product determined *by Costa* to be a manufacturer's defect.

It goes on to say "Since eventual wear and tear can be expected,* reasonable repair charges *will be levied if repairs are necessary as a result of normal wear, scratched lenses, broken hinges, accidental damage, misuse or any other problems determined *not to be defects.*"

What's reasonable is also determined by Costa, and again your opinion doesn't count. 

It also goes on to say they'll repair damage at a cost, *plus* a fee for the claim. $11.95 apparently. 

When you pay a premium for any such product with a Lifetime Warranty, whether it's rods or sunglasses, you pay extra one way or another to get that type of warranty. 

On fly fishing forums & a bass fishing forum I frequent many folks complain about breaking expensive rods & being charged for repairs or even shipping charges when the rod has a Lifetime Warranty. 

Nothing in this world is really "free" and the cost of repairs or replacement have to be recovered one way or another or companies who offer this type of Warranty don't stay in business very long.

IMO, most such warranties are nothing more than marketing gimmicks to get the consumer to feel good about buying such an expensive product. At least, until there's a problem. 

Of course, I'm sure you knew this already. 

I know others who swear by Costa sunglasses, and have heard this type of gripe before about them from still others. Of course, fact is nothing lasts or stays "like new" forever. They know you'll either be needing repairs or new ones eventually. 

So far, I've stayed away from them and have always used the cheaper ones. I wear glasses and have wanted prescription sunglasses, but have really been too cheap to buy Costa. 

Thanks for the warning, I for one will take into consideration the issue you're having when I do buy a good pair.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you written them a nasty letter or asked to speak to the manager? I have gotten poor customer service before from some big name companies that pride themselves on standing behind their products/customer service (e.g. Orvis, REI, etc.) and after the initial refusal/poor treatment I wrote them a scathing letter, got in contact with higher ups, etc. and everything ended up working out great with them quite willing to replace products/make it right.

I'm not one to fuss or make a big deal but when a product is defective through no fault of my own and is an expensive product, I expect a company who prides themselves on quality to stand behind it. Most of the time they will if you make it past the initial resistance in my experience.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I paid for prescription costas.The lenses went bad in less than a year. The coating wrinkled on the lens and the lamination separated from frame. It would cost 75% of new to get "warranty." Hello new oakleys.
T


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

greg12345 said:


> Have you written them a nasty letter or asked to speak to the manager? I have gotten poor customer service before from some big name companies that pride themselves on standing behind their products/customer service (e.g. Orvis, REI, etc.) and after the initial refusal/poor treatment I wrote them a scathing letter, got in contact with higher ups, etc. and everything ended up working out great with them quite willing to replace products/make it right.
> 
> I'm not one to fuss or make a big deal but when a product is defective through no fault of my own and is an expensive product, I expect a company who prides themselves on quality to stand behind it. Most of the time they will if you make it past the initial resistance in my experience.


I've used this method with various companies and it works great. Had some issues with a pair of Nike shoes and they ended up sending me a newer model for replacement. Dealt with a few other companies this way with similar results. The key is to focus on your loyalty to their brand and the costs to you as the consumer who expected better quality from $200 pair of sunglasses. I've never blasted the companies when writing, unless they don't come through, than all bets are off! Sounds like you have a good argument, just need to get in touch with the right person to get it solved. I'd send to their CEO as they would rather make you go away happy than to hear you complain about them. Good luck and thanks for posting as I recently purchased a pair thinking the warranty was legit


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I been there. Had a pair of costas several years. One lens kept popping out. Bought another pair and still have them. About 1 month after I sent them in, got a phone call. Lady said they no longer made that style. I said ok anything close, same color lens. After several mins she said it would be 80 some $. I told her what an outstanding lifetime warranty they have and to throw them away. She actually sent me back my old glasses. At what they cost now, no way I will pay $200 for a pair of shades. glenn


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sand flea said:


> The cheap crap holds up better.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I have had two pairs replaced by Costa in the last couple years. One pair had a delaminating lens and the other had a worn away coating on a frame leg. I thought the delaminating lens should have been replaced as a defect, but thought the frame leg could have been written off as "normal wear". 

Both times they threatened me with charges on the repair order. The delaminating lens was a new pair frame and all for $12 shipping. I think I paid $30 for the frame replacement, but I recieved a new pair with new lenses, not the old lenses which had a few minor scratches. Overall, I feel like I have come out on top, but I have always gotten good deals on the original purchase.

I just sent back a pair with scratches on the lenses that are my fault. The lenses are plastic and I asked for upgraded glass lenses witn the replacement, we will see how that goes.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

A few years back i read a article by the supplier of frames for all the "designer" and regular frames. It was mind boggling how all the frames are made by this 1 company yet prada, gucci, and everyone else that place these ridiculous markups. Alot of times if you read up on something you can always find the same thing or similar cheaper..way cheaper. Im into big aquariums and we use water pumps for our filtration systems. If i go by a aquarium pump ill pay a almost 200.00 for one. If i just go to lowes or an equivalent ill pay half that for a 
'pond pump" which is the exact same thing. Same with aquarium salt lol table salt is the same or you can use salt without iodine in it. Some people say you get what you pay for but thats not always the case. Pt barnum said it best. .."there is a sucker born everyday!"


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

no expert here but u may want to check before keeping some valuable saltwater pet fish in water made w/table salt...actual salt from the ocean is a lot different than plain old NaCl....


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

greg12345 said:


> no expert here but u may want to check before keeping some valuable saltwater pet fish in water made w/table salt...actual salt from the ocean is a lot different than plain old NaCl....


Are you in the right thread?


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh God , i wore those cheapo's for a few years and my eyesight got really bad due the the distortion in the lens, over time they will ruin your eyesight . You won't notice right away but get a pair of optically correct lenses , those "Berkely's" have distortion in the lens trust me on that . You can get distortion free optics for under $50.00 , i would strongly advise all to avoid the under $20.00 stuff.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Last pair I sent in for new lenses only cost 49.00 of course they were a pair of Fathoms with 400 lenses not that makes any difference. I have a pair of Permits I have to send in soon because the nose piece is peeling.
> 
> I your case Flea *I'd argue manufacturers defect because of the pitting over time. *The same Costa Permits I was speaking of are becoming blurry through the lenses now. I'm probably going to go in that direction when I send these in.
> 
> ...



Thats exactly right , that is clearly a manufacturing defect , i would flip out if they tried to charge me $90.00.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have tried several times to make the point that, at a $200 price point, normal use should not cause pitting in the lens in the first two years. The answer from their repair center: 90 bucks, take it or leave it.

This company's warranty is useless and their product is poorly made. Consider another maker if you're in the market for sunglasses.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Man you guys are either rich or don't do dumb stuff like me. Diving into a wave to catch a football cost me my last pair of calcuttas. I just can't see paying more than 30 bucks for something that might not last past one of my "great ideas. " On point though, if you pay out a couple hundred, and they are guaranteed then make a storm wherever he can. Facebook friends them and post something. Amazon, letters etc. Mention how they wanted you to pay as well for their guarantee. Someone will contact you. Of course, your time is money so basically you are spending the $ regardless.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

pods, I agree bout the cost. My LAST pair of costas were ~$140. No way I will pay $200 for non Px sunglasses. Not a matter of affordability, but - I still have a hard time buying bottled H2O. best - glenn


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

greg12345 said:


> no expert here but u may want to check before keeping some valuable saltwater pet fish in water made w/table salt...actual salt from the ocean is a lot different than plain old nacl....


i didnt say a saltwater fish in table salt lmaooooooo! In fresh water aquariums salt is used in the water its. Im no expert but ive been running big tanks for years. Biggest is 225 gallons with large south american fish


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

It's funny how different people's takes on a company can be. I've had 2 pairs of costa sunglasses. The first was purchased ~12 years ago. Green mirror glass lenses for ~200 dollars. After about 5 years the frame piece part at the temples started to come apart. I sent them in to costa and because that frame had been discontinued I got a new pair of any costa frame I wanted for $20 with brand new lenses (still glass still green mirror) I have had these ever since with 0 problem and they put 30 polarized lenses to shame for actually spotting fish. All in all I spent less than 20 a year for a pair of costas. Pretty cheap if you ask me.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

well i would be willing to bet that if sand flea had gotten a new pair of any costa frame for 20$ with brand new lenses he would feel the same way about costa as you do....

and qball, gotcha, did not realize you were talking about freshwater aquariums, have had them myself and used table salt for it...keeps some diseases at bay


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Good to know this. I was about to purchase a pair of Costas


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I have fished with enough guides along the east coast and by far the most common set of lenses I see have costa on them. People are going to have there run ins with many different companies and you only see the complaints so i thought that I would send in a compliment.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've had a few pairs of Cocoons fit over sunglasses. Wore one until it literally fell apart. Sent it back to the company and within one week got a new pair. No receipt, no questions. I couldn't believe the great service.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Meanwhile, a $30 pair of polarized knock-offs I've banged around and left in my tackle bag and glove box for for five years are still perfect.


Same here. I've purchased the Berkleys and others from a local tackle shop, all for less than $40. One pair I'm still wearing I purchased in 2005 and not a scratch on them. I only wear my polarized/UV fishing glasses when I am fishing so I don't expect any vision impairment to be attributed to them.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

I have the Costa Corbina with 580 green glass lenses and so far so good but if i was buying a new pair of polarized lenses today i would spend under $75.00 . After testing and using many different manufacturers lenses over the years i see zero differences in the ability to read the water and see bottom structure and fish .

I am not talking about the $10.00 models , they allow you to see through the water great as well but since a ton of the real cheapo's have distortion in the actual lens my eyes are paying a big price now. By the time i figured out why my eyes were in such bad shape it was too late , i immediately switched to glasses that i knew had very good lenses and no more eye strain and headaches.

If you are a Costco member they have excellent quality sunglasses that are optically correct including Maui Jims, RayBan's , Hobie , Serengeti's for well under $100.00.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Just picked up a pair of blackfinns with green 580G's. the clarity blows my BPS cheap $20 ones away.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Apparently I outlived my "lifetime" warranty.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

BaitWaster said:


> Apparently I outlived my "lifetime" warranty.


Their lifetime warranty does not cover wear and tear. Scratches/lense damage... no manufacturer would cover that. Breaking a hinge after many years would also be wear and tear in my book. Things break. It's part of fishing. I baby the hell out of my costas and they look like almost brand new.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> Their lifetime warranty does not cover wear and tear. Scratches/lense damage... no manufacturer would cover that. Breaking a hinge after many years would also be wear and tear in my book. Things break. It's part of fishing. I baby the hell out of my costas and they look like almost brand new.


Some do. I just had the mid section of my team alabama surf rod from torqued solutions replaced after it snapped during a cast. It was over 5 years old so could easily be considered to have normal wear and tear. All I had to do was ship it back so the new mid section could be fitted. I did not even have to pay for return shipping. So that is a company that stands behind their lifetime warranty 100%


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

sand flea said:


> A couple of years ago I bought into the line about how it's worth paying more for a pair of Costas because they fix any issues with their glasses, no questions asked. So this pair I've had have been babied: they're always in the case, I only wear them while driving or fishing, etc. Last fall I notice there's minor pitting in the left lens, little tiny chips. I send them in and am told today they want 90 bucks for new lenses.
> 
> Meanwhile, a $30 pair of polarized knock-offs I've banged around and left in my tackle bag and glove box for for five years are still perfect. Just in case you're thinking about buying them, their "warranty" involves extorting you for brand new sunglasses if anything goes wrong. Save your money and buy something at a lower price point.
> 
> So, anybody want to buy a lightly-used pair of overpriced sunglasses?


You should ask to speak to the manager or send in a letter and let them know that you run one of the premier web sites for shore bound fisherman on the East Coast and this poor experience with Costa has inspired you to start a product review section on the site and the first product being reviewed will be their sunglasses which you will be telling your x number of viewers about the pitting and Costa's refusal to stand by their warranty. Also be sure to mention how well the site is crawled for SEO and how it will come up in search results for Costa warranty, etc. You will have your replacement glasses in no time...


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

narfpoit said:


> Some do. I just had the mid section of my team alabama surf rod from torqued solutions replaced after it snapped during a cast. It was over 5 years old so could easily be considered to have normal wear and tear. All I had to do was ship it back so the new mid section could be fitted. I did not even have to pay for return shipping. So that is a company that stands behind their lifetime warranty 100%


So I was talking about glasses. You're talking about fishing rods... apples and oranges


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

HuskyMD said:


> You should ask to speak to the manager or send in a letter and let them know that you run one of the premier web sites for shore bound fisherman on the East Coast and this poor experience with Costa has inspired you to start a product review section on the site and the first product being reviewed will be their sunglasses which you will be telling your x number of viewers about the pitting and Costa's refusal to stand by their warranty. Also be sure to mention how well the site is crawled for SEO and how it will come up in search results for Costa warranty, etc. You will have your replacement glasses in no time...


Thats exactly what i would do as well , i would at least copy and send this thread to Costa's warranty center for them to be aware of.



narfpoit said:


> Some do. I just had the mid section of my team alabama surf rod from torqued solutions replaced after it snapped during a cast. It was over 5 years old so could easily be considered to have normal wear and tear. All I had to do was ship it back so the new mid section could be fitted. I did not even have to pay for return shipping. So that is a company that stands behind their lifetime warranty 100%


Team Alabama has been known to have an "unconditional" warranty by many people , having the mid section snap during a cast would be covered by a lot of companies , including St.Croix which i have had replaced under their "lifetime warranty" when it was my fault i broke it.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

saltycraw said:


> I've bought the $10.00 Berkeley polarized glasses from Walmart for years. I work outside, cutting stone, making dust. Wear them fishing and honestly they are incredibly durable. I probably have 5-6 pair in various trucks, the boat, everywhere. The one time I bought $150 Costas, I lost in the first month floating the river. I swear I can't lose the Berkeley's. They always turn up.


^^ Times 100 on the Berkley glasses, that is all I've used for the last 20 years. They last forever and I can't tell a difference when comparing them to the high dollar brands. I've had a Costa, Oakley and Maui Jim glasses given to me for gifts and I had issues with all of them. I wear my Berkley's daily for driving, fishing and anything outdoors - they are probably 5-6 years old. I have a pair that is a good 10 years old that are my weed eating glasses and have stopped a couple of pretty good size stones with just a small scratch.


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Calcutta... $20-$30. Problem solved.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> You should ask to speak to the manager or send in a letter and let them know that you run one of the premier web sites for shore bound fisherman on the East Coast and this poor experience with Costa has inspired you to start a product review section on the site and the first product being reviewed will be their sunglasses which you will be telling your x number of viewers about the pitting and Costa's refusal to stand by their warranty. Also be sure to mention how well the site is crawled for SEO and how it will come up in search results for Costa warranty, etc. You will have your replacement glasses in no time...


Been a number of threads on TheHullTruth (THT) about CDM warranty issues over the years. THT has a world-wide following and 250,000 members. Just looked and 750 members and 5900 guests currently viewing the multiple forums. Same issues with the warranties. Some folks satisfied after repairs in accidents and others whizzed off for failure to honor what they believe were warranty issues. 

CDM makes nice, stylish, on-the-water glasses but IMO you shouldn't don't let the "lifetime" warranty factor into your decision.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like they are onto you Sand Flea. They know you are out standing on a beach fishing, just sandblasting those glasses away to nothing. Sandblasting probably isn't covered.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> So I was talking about glasses. You're talking about fishing rods... apples and oranges


It's not that different really. I am not comparing the products only the guarantee that comes with those products. The rod cost $180 new which is about the price of a nice pair of Costa's. I am pretty sure there is more money tied up in materials and labor in the rod than a pair of glasses and yet the rod comes with an actual lifetime guarantee and the glasses come with a worthless piece of paper with lifetime guarantee written on it. Clearly costa is not selling a product that they intend for you to keep a lifetime which means that the extra price carries no benefit with it since as many people noted a $50 or even $20 dollar pair of glasses will do the same job. It reminds me of "Tommy Boy" When he said you can take a poop in a box and slap a guarantee on it and all you have is a guaranteed box of poop. I think what the real problem is that at $90 for a warranty replacement/repair fee the are still making a large profit. I would not expect them to take a loss to cover a warranty but if they even offered lifetime replacement at actual cost of the product then it would be a lot easier to stomach.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I thought everyone knew that in order to pick up all the hot women at the bait cleaning table you had to be wearing a pair of Costa's at the minimum !! Sometimes Maui's or Oakleys will do but that's only if there's no other cool guys around wearing Costa's.

Berkley's and Calcutta's won't even get a second look !!

All kidding aside I've owned 4 pairs and liked everyone. Still own 3 of them and the first pair got sent back because I broke the frames. Had to pay $ 75.00 to get a replacement pair because they stopped making the kind I had and was forced to choose another. Been on the water for most of my 58 years so I choose to spend more to take care of what's left of my eyesight. 

Some things are worth it ...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Calcutta... $20-$30. Problem solved


Excellent glasses. $29.95 at our local dealer today.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to say that I personally LOVE my Costas. I used to be a Maui Jim ONLY guy til I found CDM. Are they 10x better than cheap sunglasses? I don't know that. Do I see things in the water that no one else seas even if they are wearing "good" glasses, sometimes.

More than not I value my eyes. I have extra fingers and toes but eyes not so much. I protect them as much as I can. I found a guy who sells CDM's at a huge discount. I have been ordering from him for three years now. Yes it is an ebay seller but it is 100% kosher http://www.ebay.com/usr/theshadespotcom

Hope your next experience with Costa is better. I really love my pairs!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

My brother just got a pair of Native's (now owed by CDM) replaced under their lifetime warranty. They still made the model he sent in but they still let him pick a newer model with the newer fancy lens. He just had to pay $30. The ones he got have a MSRP of $149. I was encouraged enough to send in my Native's. Maybe I'll get a new pair to go with my costas. The Native warranty doesn't say limited, it says "Whatever the reason, we’ll send them a replacement pair for just $30, no questions asked. Manufacturer defects are covered for one year at no charge."


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Same thing happened to my brother.....his two hundred dollar glasses developed a chip and the cost for repair was going to be about ninety bucks. Not sure if they were costas or not. Buyer beware...


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Any suggestions on a quality, optically correct pair of polarized shades under fifty bucks?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If I were to by chance buy a set of CHEAP sunglasses I'd choose the Calcuttas. They usually run around 30.00


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> Their lifetime warranty does not cover wear and tear. Scratches/lense damage... no manufacturer would cover that. Breaking a hinge after many years would also be wear and tear in my book. Things break. It's part of fishing. I baby the hell out of my costas and they look like almost brand new.


If Costa's "Warranty" DOES NOT cover Scratches, Lens Damage, Hinge Breakage, or "Wear & Tear" . . . Just what the Hell DOES it cover ???


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just sent my Costas, Man O War 580 green, in for repair and they sent me a new pair. Damage was rubber peeling off the arms and a little peeling at the nose piece. Total cost for me was shipping one way. Total turn around is 10 days from shipping to receiving today. I have sent in 3 pairs of glasses and all were repaired or replaced with little or no cost to me.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

HuskyMD said:


> My brother just got a pair of Native's (now owed by CDM) replaced under their lifetime warranty. They still made the model he sent in but they still let him pick a newer model with the newer fancy lens. He just had to pay $30. The ones he got have a MSRP of $149. I was encouraged enough to send in my Native's. Maybe I'll get a new pair to go with my costas. The Native warranty doesn't say limited, it says "Whatever the reason, we’ll send them a replacement pair for just $30, no questions asked. Manufacturer defects are covered for one year at no charge."


Well, that was painless. I sent in my old natives. They don't make them any more. I got to choose any model of Natives that they sell. I pay $30 and they send me new glasses with a case and croakies or whatever those things are called. I chose these https://nativeyewear.com/shop/sunglasses/andes/andes-asphalt-1-pol-n3-green-reflex


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Had to send in a pair of Costas last week, the arm broke when it got caught between me and the truck. This is second time I have had to send them in. The first time it was for lense replacement. Come to find out they no longer make or service the model glasses I have. When I received the email I was beyond pissed, the email said to call them to discuss placement options. I was expecting 50% of a new pair or something similar. Nope, they said pick out a pair that was made of the same material and lens type and it would be $11.95. Cant beat that at all.


----------

